# ***Carlos Polishing & Plating***



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

I am No longer affiliated with SHOW & GO Polishing. 

My new buisness is Carlos Polishing & Plating...

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Some Aluminum Before & After Examples:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Chrome Plating Samples


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Stainless Polishing Samples


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

nice work


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz your prices


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Boy (Dec 19, 2007)

thats are plaque!!! city style... nice work will be calling for prices. or what will it cost for chrome on a rear end for a 85 reagal?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

nice work....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

I stopped by to P/U some stroller parts (chrome) and drop of some A-arms, took a few pix of some stuff he just finished uP...


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

homie empty ur mail box


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

so u do engraving also ?





> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Apr 13 2009, 12:15 PM~13560878
> *Chrome Plating Samples
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUT DO YOU CHARGE FOR THE SUSPENSION


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

We cannot give prices over the phone or PM's need to see the parts in order to price them. 

We do not do any shipping local drop-off and delivery only. We do not want to be responsible for the way UPS & Fedex handles boxes.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Apr 14 2009, 10:31 AM~13571225
> *so u do engraving also ?
> *


No, I polish & chrome plate for local engraver's...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Apr 14 2009, 03:05 PM~13574553
> * We cannot give prices over the phone or PM's need to see the parts in order to price them.
> 
> We do not do any shipping local drop-off and delivery only. We do not want to be responsible for the way UPS & Fedex handles boxes.
> *


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

"QUE ONDA CARLOSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Apr 14 2009, 02:05 PM~13574553
> * We cannot give prices over the phone or PM's need to see the parts in order to price them.
> 
> We do not do any shipping local drop-off and delivery only. We do not want to be responsible for the way UPS & Fedex handles boxes.
> *


THAT REALLY REALLY SUCK'S!!! :uh: 
EITHER WAY VERY NICE WORK BRO MAYBE ONE DAY YOU'LL CHANGE THAT LOCAL TO NATION WIDE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Got my A-arms back from "Carlos Polishing" check it out....


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Carlos.....Badass work!

Dont get to busy...Im almost there and will have plenty of work for you :cheesy: for all year long :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 24 2009, 08:09 AM~13675712
> *Got my A-arms back from "Carlos Polishing" check it out....
> 
> 
> ...



how much is something like that go for ?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13678404
> *how much is something like that go for ?
> *



Between $90 and $100 each depending on the quality of re-inforcement and size of the actual A-arm.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

I am No longer affiliated with SHOW & GO Polishing. 

My new buisness is Carlos Polishing & Plating...

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

i no u said u don't give prices over the forums, which is cool, but a ballpark figure...i have a chrome rear end in my fleetwood with a little surface rust, looking to have the rearend, trailing arms and the brake drums...i'm from houston, i'll drop off , no problem, but kind of wanting a ballpark price range...if u need pics..i can send u some...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*NICE WORK !! *


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@May 5 2009, 09:22 PM~13796745
> *i no u said u don't give prices over the forums, which is cool, but a ballpark figure...i have a chrome rear end in my fleetwood with a little surface rust, looking to have the rearend, trailing arms and the brake drums...i'm from houston, i'll drop off , no problem, but kind of wanting a ballpark price range...if u need pics..i can send u some...
> *



PM Sent.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

T - T - T


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:wave: 


After:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Damn Its bright up in here
all that chrome :nicoderm:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

>





I will be at the majestix picnic this coming Sunday, 
if you need pricing on chrome plating, aluminum and stainless polishing. stop by and get quotes...  

:cheesy:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

how much for all these regal parts polished.....and add the light bezels too...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@May 20 2009, 12:34 PM~13946705
> *how much for all these regal parts polished.....and add the light bezels too...
> 
> *



PM SENT


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

How much to chrome some 5 spoke 17x8.5 aluminum wheels, no center caps?
Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brougham L$ LOVER_@May 21 2009, 10:32 AM~13956745
> *How much to chrome some 5 spoke 17x8.5 aluminum wheels, no center caps?
> Let me know.
> Thanks
> ...


PM SENT.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@May 26 2009, 07:16 AM~13998998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

nice work bro!!


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

how much to get the 2 bumpers and grill plated or polished?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

how much for a 4bbl aluminum edelbrock intake and finned edelbrock valve covers polished? i ship to you... 

hit me back homie, they are media blasted already


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Jun 10 2009, 11:45 PM~14156719
> *how much to get the 2 bumpers and grill plated or polished?
> 
> 
> ...



Please call for pricing and ask for Carlos: 214.498.2952

Let him know you found him on layitlow...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> Got my A-arms back from "Carlos Polishing" check it out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Apr 14 2009, 04:05 PM~13574553
> *MAYBE ONE DAY YOU'LL CHANGE THAT LOCAL TO NATION WIDE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

price on chrome for a arms on a 64 impala molded
impala rear end all chrome
molded trailing arms
banana bar


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Aug 5 2009, 05:31 PM~14685583
> *price on chrome for a arms on a 64 impala molded
> impala rear end all chrome
> molded trailing arms
> ...



Please Call Carlos for pricing, he will give you info you need. Thanks
Let him know you found him on LIL.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

chrome looks good


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

put your prices up here


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Me and my club have been doing business with Carlos for several years, and he worked for Show & Go Plating for over 10 years. He is good people, his english is limited but he knows his parts and prices, give him a call. 
He's not all about the chrome, he specializes in polishing and just like Paint & Body if you don't get good body work it's not gonna matter how much you spent on paint.
Give him a couple pcs to do for you and check out the quality, he takes more time on prep work than the local shops that have dead-lines and have too much work. Some of the local shops give him work when they have too much to do.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

STAINLESS POLISHING


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

how much to do all the SS moldings for a 64 impala?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 18 2009, 01:19 PM~14804819
> *how much to do all the SS moldings for a 64 impala?
> *



Please contact Carlos for pricing:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

www.qualitymustangs.com</span></a>


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Aug 19 2009, 01:38 PM~14818248
> *www.qualitymustangs.com</span></a>
> 
> 
> ...



that part looks familiar... :biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT Great job.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*T* *T*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

QUE PASA CARLOS!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

went by carlos polishing picked uP my bumper guards... :biggrin: 


thanx carlos! :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

how much to do my intake manifold in chrome it is cast iron?


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Oct 23 2009, 08:04 PM~15449408
> *how much to do my intake manifold in chrome it is cast iron?
> *



Please contact carlos direct, he does not ship, the parts must be dropped off and picked up. We do not want to be liable for shipping damages. 

PLEASE CALL CARLOS 214.498.2952


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*North Dallas High School Car Show Picture Slide:* [url]http://sites.google.com/site/ndhsboosterclub/ndhs-car-show-slideshow[/url]


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

T


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

how much for the whole front end of a 65 impala?
bumper, grille, light bezels? :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 29 2009, 04:01 PM~16123158
> *how much for the whole front end of a 65 impala?
> bumper, grille, light bezels? :biggrin:
> *



PLEASE CALL ME FOR PRICES...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

help me how much is it worth i thought you may know 
by the way clean work ese ineed some help on a price on this


----------



## victor l. (Dec 23, 2009)

do you know anybody else who ships in your area


----------



## carolina ridaz (Jan 30, 2010)

help me on a price on the buffer some one


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Do you chrome plate aluminum trim?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Feb 8 2010, 09:34 PM~16553399
> *Do you chrome plate aluminum trim?
> *



Yes but no shipping, you must deliver to my door and P/U at my door.

Call for pricing: 214.498.2952


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey guys i got so cutlass bumpers i wanted to know if u can engraving them and the bumper gaurds gold with engraving and the main part of bumper chrome plated


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

How much time would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you have a tank big enough for a 63 impala grill? :dunno:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

how much do you charge to chrome plate the top and bottom a arms uffin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 11 2010, 07:22 PM~16586211
> *hey guys i got so cutlass bumpers i wanted to know if u can engraving  them and the bumper gaurds gold with engraving and the main part of bumper chrome plated
> *


No engraving and no gold plating. sorry.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much time would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


$50.00 each spring


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Feb 15 2010, 11:10 AM~16617084
> *how much do you charge to chrome plate the top and bottom a arms  uffin:
> *


$380 total (4pcs)


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Feb 15 2010, 10:41 AM~16616905
> *Do you have a tank big enough for a 63 impala grill?  :dunno:
> *


Yes we can plate grills.

$170.00 for 1pc Aluminum Grill (63/64 impala

$250.00 for 3pc Aluminum Grill (61/62 impala)


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

good deals homie let me get my parts together and ill hit you up uffin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

how much for ....
62, and 70 upper a-arms
62, and 70 lower a-arms 
62, and 70 rear lower trailing arms 
hood hindges for 62, and 70 impala.. thanx in advance.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Progress,

Here some stainless from *Carlos Polishing* I just got back. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much time would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


$50.00 each spring






































more chrome


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

DAMN.. too bad no shipping homie, you would have some business from me and some homies up here if you did


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

what u charge on tie rods homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Mar 3 2010, 09:02 PM~16789602
> *what u charge on tie rods homie
> *


 :twak: u know we got the hook  :biggrin:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 5 2010, 10:44 PM~16810038
> *:twak: u know we got the hook   :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: you know cant wait a month to get da parts back


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

CAN YOU TAKE DENTS OUT OF STAINLESS TRIM??
HOW MUCH TO POLISH TRANSMISSION CASE.. 700 R4 .. BALL PARK??


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Feb 20 2010, 06:48 PM~16672208
> *how much for ....
> 62, and 70 upper a-arms
> 62, and 70 lower a-arms
> ...



yo, can i get a price? :0


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Mar 15 2010, 12:48 PM~16895767
> *yo, can i get a price? :0
> *


Please call for pricing: 214.498.2952


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:thumbsup: ThanX!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Apr 13 2009, 10:07 AM~13560806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Inner fenders for a 1960 Impala..How much to chrome and to engrave top portion? Whats the turn around?


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 31 2010, 07:26 AM~17053350
> *Inner fenders for a 1960 Impala..How much to chrome and to engrave top portion?  Whats the turn around?
> *


Need one who is reliable, dependable, and a good turn around rate..Tired of gettn fucked in Dallas...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 14 2009, 08:05 AM~13571014
> *I stopped by to P/U some stroller parts (chrome) and drop of some A-arms, took a few pix of some stuff he just finished uP...
> 
> 
> ...



Who did this engraving? I need an engraver who gets down but is also reasonable in price..U get me someone who engraves and u can do my chroming..Thanx bruh


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

What up Mack one O!!! Good to see you as a member, i've been tellin ya for a min. Now.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 31 2010, 10:52 AM~17053962
> *Who did this engraving?  I need an engraver who gets down but is also reasonable in price..U get me someone who engraves and u can do my chroming..Thanx bruh
> *



Cortez Custom Engraving
Gilbert: 214.263.0047 or 214.263.0046

He brings parts to me for polishing and plating.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

what can u do on some calipers and drums 1997 chevy i will have them sand blasted myself I would like chrome palted, and would it fade with the heat?


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

i jsut called him good prices and turnaround time seem pretty quik seem like a very good person to deal will take him some parts in may thanks


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Chrome parts and Polished Aluminum A/C lines...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Carlos Polishing :thumbsup: 

parts given to Carlos









Polished









Engraved by me :biggrin: , Ricardo 214-478-0632









Chromed by Carlos


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 8 2010, 12:48 PM~16828249
> *CAN YOU TAKE DENTS OUT OF STAINLESS TRIM??
> HOW MUCH TO POLISH TRANSMISSION CASE.. 700 R4 .. BALL PARK??
> *


He was able to fix these for me,,,


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by snl47_@Apr 20 2010, 07:32 PM~17251349
> *He was able to fix these for me,,,
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*1964 IMPALA 14PC SIDE MOLDING SET

+CHROME PLATED+*


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@May 13 2010, 06:58 PM~17481318
> *1964 IMPALA 14PC SIDE MOLDING SET
> 
> +CHROME PLATED+
> ...


what was the ticket


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Mar 31 2010, 08:28 AM~17053359
> *Need one who is reliable, dependable, and a good turn around rate..Tired of gettn fucked in Dallas...
> *


IVE HAD ALL MY WORK DONE BY CARLOSE AND I MUST SAY HE DOES SOME GOOD WORK. I GOT ALL MY FRONT SUSPENSION CHROMED AND MY TRIMS POLISHED AT A GOOD PRICE AND FAST SERVICE


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@May 21 2010, 12:18 AM~17558349
> *what was the ticket
> *


$550


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> IVE HAD ALL MY WORK DONE BY CARLOSE AND I MUST SAY HE DOES SOME GOOD WORK. I GOT ALL MY FRONT SUSPENSION CHROMED AND MY TRIMS POLISHED AT A GOOD PRICE AND FAST SERVICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

NICE CLEAN WORK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> :thumbsup: ThanX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> Carlos Polishing :thumbsup:
> 
> parts given to Carlos
> 
> ...


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

how much for sum 60 impalas top arms


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestix61_@Aug 18 2010, 09:43 AM~18341567
> *Que onda Carlitos?
> 
> By the way Everybody... All of my polishing and chroming went through my boy Carlos.  Hit him up!  Nothing but quality work!!!!!!  Gracias por todo Carlitos!
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

What would it cost to get my glove box trim replated?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 19 2010, 11:17 AM~18351969
> *What would it cost to get my glove box trim replated?
> 
> 
> ...



call for prices: 214.498.2952


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Aug 20 2010, 04:15 PM~18364753
> *call for prices: 214.498.2952
> *


I have called but who ever answerd the phone dont speak english so it did me no good


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i need taht cove panel!?!!??!?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 20 2010, 05:02 PM~18862616
> *i need taht cove panel!?!!??!?
> *


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:biggrin: U have a PM.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT cant wait to see mine !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Rear Trailing Arms
$75each for original stock (chrome plated)
$90each for heavy duty reinforced (chrome plated)


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT for Carlos


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*chrome plated bumper 64*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTT looking good!!


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Carlos Polishing said:


> *chrome plated bumper 64*


how much


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

toppers


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*NICE WORK*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

how much to do the fleetwood brougham rockers? All around, 2 front, these pictured and the rear back...Awesome work
and can you fix the driver side? This is a before pic...I sort of straighten it out, I can send pics (close-ups) to see whats left.
And cuanto for the door sills for the 2 dr caddy? Dont got pics but if you need some, Ill send them


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Just chrome plated these 1964 fender skirt scuff pads for majestix... (stainless steel)

www.carlospolishing.com

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

Carlos (214) 498-2952​


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for Carlos!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Carlos Polishing said:


> *chrome plated bumper 64*


how much to rechrome rear bumper


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Where you located at in Garland? Whats the price to re-chrome ext trim pieces like wheel wells and window trim? Im interested in your services


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

QUE PASA CARLOS?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :dunno:


call them, I was told that Carlos doesnt come on here but he has someone post pics to this thread.


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> call them, I was told that Carlos doesnt come on here but he has someone post pics to this thread.


This is true. Give Carlos a call 214-498-2952


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

how much 64 non ss molding, and 64 grill


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> how much 64 non ss molding, and 64 grill


X2 

Also how much to chrome 62, 2door side moldings?


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

Got my hood hinges back from Carlos...thanX! :thumbsup: 

Give him a call for pricing...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

toppers!!


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT for Carlos!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:ttt:


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

great lookin work homie


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*CHROME PLATING - ENGRAVED PARTS*


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Carlos Polishing said:


> http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z420/shwoshowgo214/Chrome
> 2012/IMAG0599.jpg


Who did the engraving?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

94 SS said:


> Who did the engraving?



Different people here in DFW

Here is one who is local: 
*snl47* (on layitlow)
Visual Imagez
Custom Engraving ~ Glass Etching ~ Banners
214-478-0632 [email protected]


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome Plating on all types of metals*

Pot Metal









Aluminum











Metal


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

u got good pics of my parts the engraver is VET get at me and i can get u right and the chrome is top notch!!


Carlos Polishing said:


>


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Aluminum Polishing + Stainless Steel Polishing*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Carlos Polishing*

Pot Metal









Aluminum











Metal


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice work homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

real good work....


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Carlos Polishing*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

How much to do 2 of these?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

What's going on? I'm on okc and I'm about to chrome my suspension out. I've gotten some work done in Dallas at another chrome shop and wasn't impressed with there work. So now I'm looking for another shop that can handle the load. Do u guys do copper nickle chrome or just nickel chrome? I had my battery rack done by someone else and it has a light brown tint on the flat areas. I sent my door handles and some misc parts out to California and when they came back they had a badass blue hue to them in the chrome. I don't know what different process was done but that's the chrome I'm looking for. If you can send me a pm or post prices for a full undercarriage and prices for core support, wheel wells, grille and side moldings. Also what would be your turn around time. I plan on heading to Dallas in a few weeks so i can drop off the parts. Thanks.


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yeah.... It's for a 64 impala.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Carlos Polishing said:


>


 Do you due show chrome or also called triple plated?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Carlos Polishing said:


>



thanX Carlos! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

pajaro said:


> Do you due show chrome or also called triple plated?


Yes he does


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

pajaro said:


> Do you due show chrome or also called triple plated?



YES, CARLOS POLISHING OFFERS TRIPLE CHROME, BUT PRICING IS DIFFERENT, MORE EXPENSIVE THAN JUST NICKLE CHROME. CALL FOR PRICING.






texas12064 said:


> What's going on? I'm on okc and I'm about to chrome my suspension out. I've gotten some work done in Dallas at another chrome shop and wasn't impressed with there work. So now I'm looking for another shop that can handle the load. Do u guys do copper nickle chrome or just nickel chrome? I had my battery rack done by someone else and it has a light brown tint on the flat areas. I sent my door handles and some misc parts out to California and when they came back they had a badass blue hue to them in the chrome. I don't know what different process was done but that's the chrome I'm looking for. If you can send me a pm or post prices for a full undercarriage and prices for core support, wheel wells, grille and side moldings. Also what would be your turn around time. I plan on heading to Dallas in a few weeks so i can drop off the parts. Thanks.



YES, CARLOS POLISHING OFFERS TRIPLE CHROME, BUT PRICING IS DIFFERENT, MORE EXPENSIVE THAN JUST NICKLE CHROME. CALL FOR PRICING.


----------



## micster8 (Dec 23, 2010)

Carlos kool dude. Just picked up more parts today. Been having parts done by him last couple yrs.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*SOLANOS MC*

Chrome by Carlos


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Picked up my door handles from Carlos Polishing...
Triple C!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Topdog....... Is that a-arm triple or just nickle chrome? Either way that's the chrome I'm looking for.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome by: Carlos Polishing & Plating*


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

How much to chrome my nardi steering wheel hub?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Any engraving?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Like us on Facebook*


----------



## Someone408 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yup Carlos did engraving great work thats my car RedRum.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Engraving available...*


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

wat would price be on 3 caddy reareends 2 drum to drum one just housing 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

ok do they do any shipping ?


----------



## M&j (May 31, 2011)

Got some parts from a stroller that want chrome and engraved how much you charge.


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Need my ford 9" rear end chormed which includes Pumkin, rearend housing, brake calipers & brackets. please exclude the disk rotors. How much will this cost?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT

Still in business and not as expensive as other shops.


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

i need el camino trim polished


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Call them: (469) 506-2605


----------

